# Cannock Chase, a cautionary tale



## starblazer (Jul 26, 2009)

Decided to spend a few night up on the Chase, arrived there late Friday Evening and because of the signs in some of the car parks decided to give them a miss and headed for the car park near the Army Cadets hut. Woken up on Saturday moning by a banging on the door and opened it to see a Forestry Commision ranger standing there. "You are not allowed to "camp" here overnight so you have 2 options" Asked him what they were and option 1 was to pay a £10 "fine" in lieu of the camp site fees which i should have paid had i gone on to Tackaroo site or he would take my registration number and report me which could mean a court case. After a short "discussion" on where were the signs saying no parking etc he explained that the car parks with signs up belonged to Staffordshire County Council and the Forestry Commision by laws prohibited overnight "camping" anywhere on their land on the Chase except in the caravan site. I tried to explain that i was not "camping", i was only parking and explained the differences between the two. Seeing that i was getting nowhere with the discussion i told him to take the registration and if needs be i will see him in the civil court.

Will keep you informed of any further action

bertie


----------



## bob690 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well done Bertie. Where do these jobsworths get off! He wouldnt have tackled a load of Hoodies at two in the morning sucking on their crack pipes. But because he knew you undoubtedly were respectable, and had some cash. There was a very good chance he wouldnt get a smack in the mouth. That is injustice!....Bob


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice little racket these ranger types seem to have going, pay me £10 and I'll turn a blind eye!!. Bet the money don't go back to the council or forestry commission, more likely his beer money 

These jobsworths prey on the fact you won't want to go to court, if such regulations exist, and if they do I was under the impression they had to be displayed in the parking area, ( that is, every one of them in the area ).


----------



## coventrycraig (Jul 26, 2009)

Just had a similar problem up at Delamere Forrest, Cheshire. Woken up by the ranger for staying in one of there lovely car parks with benches etc.. He just asked us to move on - but nicely. Once again no signs anywhere saying no overnight parking!


Craig


----------



## Baggins (Jul 27, 2009)

Or do as the tarmac gangs do when ‘holidaying’ down here and ask the warden for the Council‘s Traveller Liaison Officer to attend – in the fullness of time - and check for any health & welfare requirements you may have!


----------

